# Sculpt and Shape powder - where do I buy?



## bliu108 (Dec 22, 2009)

Hi ya'll,

I've recently started to look into MAC's powders and blushes, and I keep hearing about their Sculpt and Shape powder that is used for contouring. They come in duo pans, and I can't find this anywhere on their website! Are these limited edition products? Are they only available for MAC Pros? I don't usually buy MAC's powders/blushes, so please help!


----------



## ThePowderPuff (Dec 22, 2009)

The Sculpt and Shape duo was a limited edition from the Dsquared2 collection:

MAC DSquared Collection for Fall 2009 – Preview Photos

The single sculpt powders and shape powders are Pro products, that you need to go to a Pro store to buy:
MAC PRO | Powder

I have the duo from the Dsquared collection. I love it!


----------



## ThePowderPuff (Dec 22, 2009)

You can find the duos on Ebay, they're probably sold out at most stores. There are two different colours.

http://shop.ebay.com:80/i.html?_nkw=...p+shape&_rdc=1


----------



## bliu108 (Dec 22, 2009)

That is good to know, thanks! I'm sad I'm late in finding this out, but are there are any other MAC products that would be good for contouring? I have heard good things about Mineralize skinfinish. I wanted something that wasn't pigmented blush, but something neutral for contouring and a bit of shimmer for highlighting.

Thanks!


----------



## dietcokeg (Dec 22, 2009)

i bought mine off allcosmeticswholesale.com iam sure they still have them, they sell it for 20 something dollars...i love it! i have the meduim one i think its called accentuate and sculpt could be wrong but i find the highligh colour isnt light enough for my skintone (nc37) i wish i would have bough the lightest one but the contour colour is the bomb!


----------



## gildedangel (Dec 22, 2009)

If you can't find it, see if you have a CCO near you and check them out, or you could even call MAC Pro and have them ship to you! (You don't have to be a Pro member to buy from there, you just don't get the discount)


----------



## ThePowderPuff (Dec 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bliu108* 

 
_That is good to know, thanks! I'm sad I'm late in finding this out, but are there are any other MAC products that would be good for contouring? I have heard good things about Mineralize skinfinish. I wanted something that wasn't pigmented blush, but something neutral for contouring and a bit of shimmer for highlighting.

Thanks!_

 
I have been using exactly Mineralize skinfinish natural for shading in Medium dark, I think it is. And it works excellent for that purpose. Find a shade a couple of shades darker than your skin. You can also use a brown blush. It just has to be absolutely matte.


----------



## CajunFille' (Jan 8, 2010)

I just bought mine at the CCO in MS for $14.75. It's the old style one that came out before D'Squared. The CCO there always has it.


----------

